# high school rp



## specter-the-dragon (Nov 27, 2016)

I have been wanting to do a highschool roleplay for a long time and all the people that are in the rp will be seniors and I would prefer NSFW but I can settle for sfw


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 27, 2016)

I don't wanna go back to school tho


----------



## specter-the-dragon (Nov 27, 2016)

But it will probley be more fun then when you were in highschool


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 27, 2016)

school... where anything can be one hell of an adventure, lol
I'm ok with both NSFW and SFW, but keep in mind that I'm *dom* as hell, lol


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm interested! What would it be done through? Skype?


----------



## specter-the-dragon (Nov 28, 2016)

I could get one so sure


----------



## specter-the-dragon (Nov 28, 2016)

Nvm it is not okay for me to get so I need to talk on something else idk what but just something else


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 29, 2016)

Discord?


----------



## lyar (Nov 29, 2016)

High school rp? How juvenile...and potentially cringy because everyone is little cringy at that time.


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 4, 2016)

lyar said:


> High school rp? How juvenile...and potentially cringy because everyone is little cringy at that time.


How droll, a person on a furry forum putting down another furry lovers likes. We're all in the same furry boat, so how bout next time, instead if putting down others interests, just keep you mouth shut instead.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 5, 2016)

I'd be up for this if you are using Skype


----------



## lyar (Dec 8, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> How droll, a person on a furry forum putting down another furry lovers likes. We're all in the same furry boat, so how bout next time, instead if putting down others interests, just keep you mouth shut instead.


You're an idiot. It was a joke but because you're stupid and all you think is the worst of people you didn't catch it. How droll, I have to explain a joke to an imbecile. I said it was _juvenile _because its a _high school_ rp. I didn't actually say anything negative so get off your furry justice dildo and calm down.


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> You're an idiot. It was a joke but because you're stupid and all you think is the worst of people you didn't catch it. How droll, I have to explain a joke to an imbecile. I said it was _juvenile _because its a _high school_ rp. I didn't actually say anything negative so get off your furry justice dildo and calm down.


Funny joke, almost as funny as those videos where pranksters get the shit beat out of them and quickly backtrack, "IT'S JUST A PRANK BRO!" In your original post, there was no hint of any joke, so I'll continue to believe that you are, as I said, droll. Quick to defend yourself and try to put the ones who call you out into a bad light. However, You can pretend that you are a funny person, no fur off my back. Better luck next time.


----------



## lyar (Dec 8, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Funny joke, almost as funny as those videos where pranksters get the shit beat out of them and quickly backtrack, "IT'S JUST A PRANK BRO!" In your original post, there was no hint of any joke, so I'll continue to believe that you are, as I said, droll. Quick to defend yourself and try to put the ones who call you out into a bad light. However, You can pretend that you are a funny person, no fur off my back. Better luck next time.


Is someone paying you to do this? Is someone paying to run around on your high horse dramatically exaggerating things to look like your defending someone? Retire while your ahead, because no amount of fancy vocabulary will validate anything that you have said. You and I must be in two completely different "furry boats" because I never dashed anyone's ideas and if you think so then that was not my intention. And even if that was my original intent I absolutely have the right to voice my opinion no matter what it is so next time I'll make sure to say more. 

Also stop using "fur" in everything its not necessary we are already on a furry website.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> Gaitsu said:
> 
> 
> > Funny joke, almost as funny as those videos where pranksters get the shit beat out of them and quickly backtrack, "IT'S JUST A PRANK BRO!" In your original post, there was no hint of any joke, so I'll continue to believe that you are, as I said, droll. Quick to defend yourself and try to put the ones who call you out into a bad light. However, You can pretend that you are a funny person, no fur off my back. Better luck next time.
> ...


All you're doing is stirring up trouble... Could you both stop it?


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 8, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> All you're doing is stirring up trouble... Could you both stop it?


I fail to see how me defending the OP is stirring up trouble. I apparently have butt hurt people that were not intended, so I'll back off.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Dec 12, 2016)

Id love a NSFW rp high school rp ^^ here I got discord I got telegram I got skype ^^


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 12, 2016)

Bearing in mind that I'm here and I'm not too keen on NSFW. If you wanna do NSFW, it'd be best to have a private conversation and invite those who are roleplaying.


----------

